# 3 Goldens in a Kayak...



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome pic! I know the dogs are loving that! I used to canoe with my dogs & we plan to take Ozzy on his first river adventure sometime soon.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

That is great! 
Cant wait to show hubby!
Our cockpit is not that large...Good excuse to upgrade to a larger kayak!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> In response to the question posted by "Ignutah"...Can a golden be trained to sit on a kayak? The answer is Yes...and here's proof! These very well behaved goldens belong to my hubby's boss and his wife.


Thanks so much for the picture. I can't wait to show my husband.

We only have the "sit on top" type....as we like to be able to easily roll off into the water to swim and get back on while in the water. Brooks may not be able to deal with that "tippy" surface. So, another kayak (like in the picture) may be what is needed.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

A quick PS
could you ask your husband's boss what type of lifejackets they recommend? Brooks weighs about 75-77 lb.


----------

